# Compound bow for finger shooting...



## Nessuno

What compound bow would you suggest for finger shooting (Hunting) ?

I also shoot a release, but my "spirit" is drawn more towards fingers....

I use a tab.

My current "old" rig is a 40" Golden Eagle something..... which I would like to replace...with a recent one 

I use to have a Quiktune 750 on my bow, but I lately do not seem to get it right for a clean arrow flight :thumbs_do, so I have "bolted on" a TM Hunter the other day and (surprisingly) it gets no issues :mg:

P.S.: How accurate can you get (depending on practice...I know...) with finger release ?


----------



## dragonheart

*Finger bow*

Do you shoot with 3 fingers? If that is the case I would recommend a longer above 41" ATA bow. If you are interested primarly in 3d and hunt then your will need an adequately fast bow. Look for a 43-46" ata bow.

The best rest I have ever shot for overall shooting fingers or a release aid for that matter is a springy rest. 

Cavalier flipper with a plunger (buy a good plunger) is another option. You need side pressure plate of some type with fingers. 

I would avoid over 65% let off bows starting out and if you shoot with 3 fingers. If you want to improve, find a place and shoot indoor target archery. You will be amazed how much time you will save yourself and your improvement if you are shooting with others that are skilled. 

I was fortunate to grow up shooting field archery and got an education in my teens years from some talented archers. 

How good? There are finger shooters that beat many of the release freestyle shooters in the comparable classses. There are just not as many people shooting fingers with compounds in competition and hunting. Many of the people who shoot fingers now shoot recurves and traditional equipment. Myself included have shot longbows recurves in recent times. I am returning to shooting a compound without sights.

Jeff


----------



## catkinson

*---------------->*

the longest A to A and highest brace you can find [which is hard to find] aka. hoyt montega / reflex caribou. others?-- I'm sure others would chime in differently and know much more than I - I'm just speaking from experience and most likely poor form - good luck!


----------



## iawoody2

I just got my new Mathews Drenalin LD last week, 37in ata, I'm 5'9" and 28in draw. I shoot a tab 3 fingers split with very little ring finger pressure. I have shot this way for 55+ years with longbows and recurves. Anyway I'm way impressed with my new bow, shooting 2in groups at 35yds.
Bob


----------



## red44

What compound bow would you suggest for finger shooting (Hunting) ?
What's your DL?
Mine is 30" and I using a 40" Rival Pro, split finger (3). I have'nt shot any 3d or indoor tournaments so I don't know how I would do there, but my 20 yard groups are great and for my deer hunting range of 30 and under I think I'll do just fine. I've shot a release for several years but am playing with fingers again and doing better than I ever did with fingers before. I've tried a few different rests, but not all of them, the one on it now is a springy/plunger combo. I have a plungerest on the way to try.
I don't know how much what the bow is has to do with it, but finding the right tune sure helps. Don't overlook the bow you have, it might work just fine with the right arrows, rest, and tune.


----------



## red44

Just wanted to add..
I did'nt pick the Rival Pro specificly to shoot fingers, I had it already. But a 40ish inch ata bow should be workable. Just have to find the best rest/arrow combo for what your shooting.


----------



## Ozarks_Hunter#1

Gentelmen, Would a whisker buiscut (sp.) be a good rest for a finger shooter dude? It seems like you could hold the bow over at an angle and still the arrow would not fall off, also no moving parts to break. 
I am just wondering is all.
Thanks,
Ozarks hunter dude


----------



## capool

There's some guys on here that really like the Biscuit.


----------



## IBBW

Try a springy rest. The best are sold by Zenith. Martins aren't bad either. After you get one tuned, you won't look elsewhere. There are many post about older good shooting bows.


----------



## catkinson

*rest*

NAP Center rest[flipper] might like it------------->


----------



## Razor1

I really like my conquest 3 with the whisker biscuit.


----------



## TheAncientOne

I use the Timberdoodle for fingers. I'm shooting an old Hoyt target compound bow, 45" axel to axel, 35% let off. It looks and feels like a recurve!

TAO


----------



## Finger_Flinger

I just picked up a brand new old stock Caribou out of the classifieds. It is 47" axle to axle with an 8-9" brace height, 60-70#. I had an '06 Protec w/ XT4000 limbs which was 45" ATA but I would have rather had wheels over cams. The Caribou should be a good bow.


----------



## fingerflinger

Nessuno said:


> What compound bow would you suggest for finger shooting (Hunting) ?
> 
> I also shoot a release, but my "spirit" is drawn more towards fingers....
> 
> I use a tab.
> 
> My current "old" rig is a 40" Golden Eagle something..... which I would like to replace...with a recent one
> 
> I use to have a Quiktune 750 on my bow, but I lately do not seem to get it right for a clean arrow flight :thumbs_do, so I have "bolted on" a TM Hunter the other day and (surprisingly) it gets no issues :mg:
> 
> P.S.: How accurate can you get (depending on practice...I know...) with finger release ?



I would suggest shooting as many different ones as you can. Find one that "fits" you. We could discuss ATA and wheels day in and day out, but if you're not comfortable with it, you'll never shoot to your potential. 

I shoot a Mathews Conquest 3 for hunting and a Hoyt Ultra-Elite with XT-3000 limbs and the C2 cam for target.

As far as rests go, it's kinda the same thing. Find one that you like and use it. 

I use an NAP Centerest for hunting and a Cavalier Free-Flyte Elite for target.


You can be just as accurate with fingers as you can a release (up to a point). The further your prctice distance is, the "easier" the shorter shots will appear to be.


----------



## b-a-maniak

What is this?


----------

